# Any Vegas Dining deals?



## Purseval (Jan 17, 2013)

We're heading to Vegas the week of Feb 4, staying at HGVC Flamingo (hopefully in the South Tower) and are looking for places to find dining deals.  I went to one site and they wanted you to pay a $37 membership fee before they would let you see any coupons   The coupons on Ebay looked like junk that locals pick up from local deal papers and resell, not even decent savings.  Groupon didn't look too good either.  Any legit places to pick up a discount or two?


----------



## vegasVIP (Jan 18, 2013)

I have used restaurant.com to dine at tacos & tequila at Luxor.  Search online for promo codes and save tons.  There is a lot of Vegas deals in there.


----------



## amisco (Jan 18, 2013)

*24 Hour Buffet of Buffets Deal*

I like the deal offered by a group of resorts for a 24 hour unlimited access to their buffets for around $50.... if you purchase during the week it is less expensive than if you bought on the weekend.  

The "Buffet of Buffets" pass is offered at all Caesar's Entertainment properties with buffets (Harrah's, Rio, Planet Hollywood, Flamingo, Imperial Palace, Caesar's Palace and Paris).

First you need to pick up a "Rewards Card" which is free at one of the resorts.  You pay $45 + tax (which ends up being $48.xx, IIRC) with your Rewards card, which is coded as your meal pass for 24 hours.

You go to any buffet and when you pay, tell them you'd like the Buffet of Buffets pass and show your card. For 24 hours you have unlimited access to all the buffets available.

To get the most out of the deal...have a late lunch or dinner... which makes it  possible to have four meals at regular meal times...or more if you want to explode.   The hard part is trying not to overeat....


----------



## CO skier (Jan 18, 2013)

Purseval said:


> ... and are looking for places to find dining deals.



There aren't any coupons, but the food at the Bellagio buffet is so much better than most buffets in Las Vegas that even at regular price, it is a great deal.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 18, 2013)

vegasVIP said:


> I have used restaurant.com to dine at tacos & tequila at Luxor.  Search online for promo codes and save tons.  There is a lot of Vegas deals in there.


Although we live in Las Vegas, we spent a few nights at the Jockey Club, on the Strip, over New Years.

I thought it would be a good time to use those free Restaurant.com coupons that I get from being a RCI Platinum member.  I actually wanted to combine a few months and get a $75 or $100 coupon to use at a steakhouse, but we couldn't find anything.  BB Kings place at the Mirage would have been nice, but it closed down.

I couldn't even find anything to use from the free Entertainment Card that I get from being an II Gold member.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 18, 2013)

Purseval said:


> We're heading to Vegas the week of Feb 4, staying at HGVC Flamingo (hopefully in the South Tower) and are looking for places to find dining deals.  I went to one site and they wanted you to pay a $37 membership fee before they would let you see any coupons   The coupons on Ebay looked like junk that locals pick up from local deal papers and resell, not even decent savings.  Groupon didn't look too good either.  Any legit places to pick up a discount or two?



I'd keep an eye on Groupon/Las Vegas.  

You might find a Groupon for Pampas Brazilian Grille at Planet Hollywood, with the entrance right off Harmon.  Go at lunch about 1/2 hour before dinner starts at you'll pay the lunch price but still get the dinner meats included. I recommend this place, we've eaten there a number of times, all with Groupons:

http://www.pampasusa.com/main.html 


Also Groupon may have some for Gilley's or Kahunaville at the Treasure Island:

http://www.gilleyslasvegas.com/bbq

http://www.treasureisland.com/restaurants/kahunaville.php


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2013)

*Tix 4 Tonight*

I have no idea if any of these are a 'deal' but the Tix 4 Tonight booths have 50% off coupons. See here: http://www.tix4tonight.com/las-vegas-restaurant-coupons.html

Our experience with Rest.com in Las Vegas has been spotty. New restaurants in strip malls trying to build clientele. OK, but not much to write home about.

Jim


----------



## whatsburning (Jan 18, 2013)

Ditto Passe... Tix4Tonight has good deals at most desireable restaurants throughout the area.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2013)

The Vegas site has a page of cheap meal deals.

http://www.vegas.com/restaurant/specials.html

I visited Imperial Palace (which was a trek with all the construction) to see the classic car collection in the back.  We ended up having a few shots at the sake bar and watching a fun free show - they have celeb lookalike blackjack dealers (Rod Stewart, Wynona, Shakira, etc) that take turns dealing and singing, everyone was dancing it was a fun free show.


----------



## Purseval (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice.  I really didn't see anything on restaurant.com that caught our attention and Groupon hasn't had much of anything exciting lately.  I know the Bellagio is good but I've heard that the new Caesars Palace one is even better.  Any reviews?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Ellis Island Steak & Irene's Ham & Eggs.*




Purseval said:


> Any legit places to pick up a discount or two?


Click here for Las Vegas Top 10 Values.  The Ellis Island steak dinner is a must eat.  (Ask for it 24/7-- it's not on the menu.)

Irene's has amazing ham & eggs bargains (which we ate) & a more amazing NY strip steak bargain (which we plan on trying next time). 

Yum.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are going to Vegas to celebrate anything and like excellent seafood, steaks, etc. I would highly recommend Roy's.  It is located close to The Strip and if you are celebrating a birthday or anniversary, they always make it special for you.  Be sure to let them know when you call.  We have celebrated many B-Days and Anniversary's there over the years.  We think it is as nice as the original Roy's in Hawaii Kai on Oahu.  Our favorite meal is the Butterfish.   Great atmosphere and food...

http://www.roysrestaurant.com/locations/NV/las_vegas.asp

http://www.roysrestaurant.com/cuisine/menus/menu_NV_las_vegas.asp


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 22, 2013)

I did the Buffet of Buffets while I was there last week, and it was great for me.  (I have a big appetite.)  In addition to the six included buffets, there are two others you can access for an additional $15 (per visit).  I highly recommend paying the extra $15 and having a dinner at Bacchanal (the new restaurant at Caesar's).  Best buffet I've ever had.  Much of the food was as good as moderate to high end non-buffet restaurants, and the variety (especially of high end stuff you don't normally find on a buffet) was excellent.

My favorite breakfast buffet is Le Village Buffet at Paris.

The two other good dinner buffets on the Buffet of Buffets are at Rio and Planet Hollywood.

So for about $70 (with tax), you can have a dinner buffet at Bacchanal (normally $46), a breakfast buffet at Le Village Buffet, a lunch buffet, and an early dinner buffet at Rio or Planet Hollywood.

I'll be there for four days next month, and I'm considering doing this twice.  $140 (assuming I do Bacchanal twice) will cover four dinners and two breakfasts (and I'll have free light lunches at the conference).


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 22, 2013)

+1 for Roys.  Great Happy hour with apps.  Wanted to go back for a nice dinner, but it got squeezed out.  Restaurant.com had a few okay places like the Harley Davidson Cafe, a Mexican restaurant (El Seguindo) on the north side of the Fashion Show Mall (great Guacamole) and Pampas Churrascaria by the indoor thunderstorm near Planet Hollywood.  Kokomo's in the Mirage was nice, but pricey....  Pizza at the HGVC Strip was great, only if you are staying there i guess!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

See this deal too: http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us_top20_2013_4 Buy before Sun 1/27. Good through July 18, 2013. No reservations required. Beer and wine included.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 23, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> You might find a Groupon for Pampas Brazilian Grille at Planet Hollywood, with the entrance right off Harmon. Go at lunch about 1/2 hour before dinner starts at you'll pay the lunch price but still get the dinner meats included. I recommend this place, we've eaten there a number of times, all with Groupons:
> 
> http://www.pampasusa.com/main.html





gnorth16 said:


> ...and Pampas Churrascaria by the indoor thunderstorm near Planet Hollywood.


We went to Pampas about six years ago, and had an absolutely awful meal.  We left after two hours, still hungry.  Looking at more recent reviews, it looks like they've improved quite a bit.


----------



## Purseval (Jan 25, 2013)

I just picked up that Palms deal at Travelzoo.  They also have a Kahunaville special, 6 drinks for $25 at the flair bartending show.  Got that one also.  We may just get one dinner at either Caesars Palace, Bellagio or Le Village.  That buffet pass could end up killing us :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 7, 2013)

*All Day French Market Buffet Pass At Orleans Hotel-Casino, Las Vegas.*




Purseval said:


> Any legit places to pick up a discount or two?


All day pass (8AM - 9PM) to eat all you can stand at the French Market Buffet is $25 Monday-Saturday, $27 Sunday.

Just think -- breakfast + midday snack + lunch + afternoon snack + supper + after-dinner snack all for $25 + tax ($27 + tax on Sunday). 

Maximum chow for minimum money. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

